
With DaaS Windows coming, say goodbye to your PC as you know it - type0
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3293429/microsoft-windows/with-daas-windows-coming-say-goodbye-to-your-pc-as-you-know-it.html
======
Piskvorrr
Let me just pick a quote the article, as it sums the idea well:

"So, with this track record, do you want to pay good money to let Microsoft
maintain your desktops for you? Yeah, that’s what I thought."

